# Mushroomhead tuning???



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2008)

anybody here know what mushroomhead tunes their 7s to?


jym

n e body? please! if you need an example let me know. i can paste some links. i cant figure it out for the life of me. im also new to 7s, so the lower tone throws me off a bit.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 4, 2008)

Mushroomhead, as far as I'm aware, typically tunes to D Standard.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 4, 2008)

7 strings are detuned a half step bringing them down to Bb.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2008)

Scarpie said:


> 7 strings are detuned a half step bringing them down to Bb.



is that all 7 half down or just the 7th?


jym


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Aug 4, 2008)

jymellis said:


> is that all 7 half down or just the 7th?


If it's only a half tone, probably it's all the strings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 5, 2008)

Rachmaninoff said:


> If it's only a half tone, probably it's all the strings.



yeah ive never heard of anybody just tuning one string down


----------



## jymellis (Aug 5, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> yeah ive never heard of anybody just tuning one string down



isnt drop d 1 string?


jym


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah it is. I also figured out that they are probably using Bb tuning, all strings half step down: Bb,Eb,Ab,Db,Gb,Bb,Eb


----------



## jymellis (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks everyone! i have it tuned a full step down (all 7 strings). ill play with this then try fyp666 suggestion.


jym


----------



## jymellis (Mar 10, 2009)

well i finally got ahold of gravy so heres the tunings from the man himself!

quote)

tuning on xx was 435, because of an old keyboard. everything since then has been 440 but down a half step(b flat)

(end quote


----------



## ub0943m (May 14, 2014)

so i was wondering if someone knows wtf. so all my tuners are saying mushroomhead tunes to A sharp. but everyone i can see talking says A or B flat or D. my guitar sounds in tune with them, but i bought a tuner that clips on the head and uses vibration for tunning. i dont trust this thing yet. just woundering if it is off or im right. anyone out their know one way or the other?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 14, 2014)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> yeah ive never heard of anybody just tuning one string down


----------



## chassless (May 14, 2014)

what a necrobump! probably the strongest i've ever seen!



Alex Kenivel said:


>



he meant by only half a step.


----------



## wat (May 14, 2014)

ub0943m said:


> so i was wondering if someone knows wtf. so all my tuners are saying mushroomhead tunes to A sharp. but everyone i can see talking says A or B flat or D. my guitar sounds in tune with them, but i bought a tuner that clips on the head and uses vibration for tunning. i dont trust this thing yet. just woundering if it is off or im right. anyone out their know one way or the other?




A sharp and B flat are the same note


----------



## lucasreis (May 14, 2014)

XIII is definitely Bb. 

Sun Doesn't Rise always has Bb as the lowest note.

ps: Mushroomhead RULES. What an underrrated band, they are really great!


----------



## JohnIce (May 14, 2014)

ub0943m said:


> so i was wondering if someone knows wtf. so all my tuners are saying mushroomhead tunes to A sharp. but everyone i can see talking says A or B flat or D. my guitar sounds in tune with them, but i bought a tuner that clips on the head and uses vibration for tunning. i dont trust this thing yet. just woundering if it is off or im right. anyone out their know one way or the other?



The note in between A and B can be called either A# or Bb. But it's still the same note.

This applies for all the notes that are "in between". The note between G and A can be called both G# and Ab, for example.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 14, 2014)

ub0943m said:


> so i was wondering if someone knows wtf. so all my tuners are saying mushroomhead tunes to A sharp



A# and Bb are enharmonic (the same note with a different name) 

This is why some tuners say Eb and others D# when tuning down a half step, Db or C# for a step and a half, etc. 

Also, holy necrobump


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 14, 2014)

I actually learned something from this necro bump. I didn't know that the entirety of XX was 435. I knew at least a couple were when I tried learning them once upon a time.

I miss all the xiii and earlier stuff. I don't hate their most recent album, but it and the last two were kinda bleh compared to their older stuff.


----------



## op1e (May 14, 2014)

I just did a show with Gravy, he was playing with Kriadiaz. Would like to know how he had those 7 string Fenders of his done up. He just had his usual Ibanez there, but he has some 7 string strats on his FB page that are in his stable. Did they just take an extra wide radious neck and drill an extra tuner peg and change the nut/ trem and all? I think John Ice did this if I remember.


----------

